# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > المعاملات والشريعة الاسلامية >  حملة لم الشمل

## أماني الإسلام

أعجبتني حملة "لمِّ الشمل" على قناة "الحافظ" الفضائية:
وتتبنى الحملة مجموعة من الأهداف والمبادئ التي جعلتها شعارًا لها:
ـ الإسلام يجمعنا فلا شيء يفرقنا.
ـ دين واحد أمة واحدة هدف واحد.
ـ الأمم والشعوب تتوحد .. فَلِمَ يَتَفَرَّقُ المسلمون؟
ـ تختلف الأساليب والوسائل ولكن الهدف واحد لأن الدعوة واحدة والرسالة واحدة.
ـ مهما اختلفت الجماعات والمسميات فكلنا مسلمون.

----------


## هاجر احمد

يعطيك العافية

----------


## يسرى قابيل

شكرا  جزيلا لكم

----------

